# sound bar question!



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

hi everyone! 

i just saw this sound bar and it got me thinking. is this a nice sound system for my 15sqm room?

SAMSUNG HW-FM45C

and is there any other better with the same range of price? thanks in advance! )


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I moved your thread to the Recommendations forum. Unfortunately, I do not have much experience with sound bars so hopefully someone with more knowledge there will chime in soon.


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

thanks!! hoping for a positive replies! )


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

is there anyone that knows about sound bar that can help me? thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have no experience with sound bars but there are reviews and ratings on them.

http://sound-bar-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

In that price range I would consider Yamaha, Polk, and Visio. Those should provide decent performance for your room size.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's another link with some helpful soundbar reviews: http://www.hometheater.com/category/soundbar-reviews


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I've used a soundbar before. I recently got rid of it though. I can't remember the brand or model but it did sound amazing. However, I wanted a more surround sound experience which is why I got rid of it. If you're looking for something that is going to distinguish right from left in the room with movies and games, don't get the soundbar because you will not get it. If you just want something that sounds good then go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

so it is better if i have 2.1 bose speaker with sibs than having a sound bar with subs?


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Yeah I think so. My dad has that and it's the closest you're going to get to a full surround sound feel when compared to a sound bar.


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

oh now i get it. but i like the style of sound bar. it looks classy! lol! how about this vizio 5.1 channel with sub? i think its much better cuz it it jas 2 satellite speakers besides the sound bar itself plus the subwoofer! am i right?


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

There isn't a link but for it to be a 5.1 system, it needs a total of 5 speakers plus a sub. That would typically be 2 fronts, 2 rears, 1 center channel and then the sub. You'll likely get a pretty full sound with the one you talking about though. But again, you aren't likely to get the sound effects of a true surround. The best example I could give would be a scene where an airplane flies over. It could start at the front right of the room and the sound gradually end up in the rear left of the room as it flies over.


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

oh sorry. heres the link: http://m.costco.com/VIZIO-S4251W-B4...ar-WWireless-Subwoofer.product.100048271.html

i saw it in costco. and i think its a reasonable price too.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

That one is nice. I would go for it since there are rear speakers.


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

thanks man for your responses!! i really appreciate it!!


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

last one, since its only 2 rear speakers, sound bar and the subs, is it called 3.1 channel? not a 5.1? because you said earlier that it shouldve 2 front and rears and 1 center plus subs to be 5.1 channel.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Well the ad says its 5.1. I assume it has a right, left, and center built in to the bar. It likely has 3 speakers in it making the whole system a 5.1.


----------



## raprap7 (May 20, 2013)

oh i see. so thats how it goes. now i get it. thanks again!!


----------

